# new booth wont work unless i feed it



## pete00 (Jan 15, 2006)

Howdy

i have two problems, the first i cant use my new booth, something about no food dont bother me.

second when i am able to use it, unless i use flash i get a yellow tone to pictures. I tried with and without covering with white cloth, adjusted the lights all over the place. The bulbs im using are "natural light" Its not a big problem but if theres an easy fix that would be great.

The key ring is with flash

Third  pic is an example

thanks.....pete


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 15, 2006)

Natural light bulbs that you buy at the local Borg are not photo daylight bulbs.. they still are on the warm side of natural.  This is why you are getting warm photos... you can try to adjust the light balance on your digital camera until you find the right setting... 
Another fix would be to go to a good camera store and get some good photo lights that are properly color corrected... tell them what you are doing and bring a pic of your setup so they can really help..


----------



## pete00 (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks for the info tom

a warm photo sound so much nicer than a rotten picture [][]


----------



## driften (Jan 15, 2006)

Its never fails that as soon as a cat sees some new clean spot to sit its theirs!

BTW what camera do you have? On my new Canon Rebel XT 360D if shot in raw mode and you have something white in the picture you can click on that and it will automaticly ajust to the color balance. If you have a dSLR you might have something like that in the software that comes with the camera.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 16, 2006)

jeff

forgot to say, 
its just a small sony cybershot 3.2 meg pixels

pete


----------



## gerryr (Jan 16, 2006)

You should still be able to adjust the white balance in the camera, even with a relatively small camera.

You said the bulbs were "natural light" but you didn't say what kind they are.  GE advertises the Reveal bulbs as providing "natural light" but, in fact, the color temperature is almost the same as photo floods, 3200K.  You need bulbs that are 5500K if you really can't adjust the white balance.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks will check...pete


----------



## MDWine (Jan 17, 2006)

Pete, the first shot is a bit 'furry' 
I can't seem to get the light thing figured out either, but the software I use is very helpful, and will adjust the color for me automagically!


----------



## godfreytoddanderson (Feb 27, 2006)

My new light tent just arrived in the mail a couple of days ago.  Here is my first picture.  I'm pretty happy with it.  This was taken about five minutes after I took the plastic off of it.



<br />


----------



## realgenius (Mar 1, 2006)

Cat looks happy with it!!![][]
Debra


----------



## txtwyst (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's my two cents.  Based on my ebay readings, make sure your backdrop and base are white.  For light, if you can get natural light from a north facing window, use that.

Then there's always the bright/contrast on your photo editing software.

If you are only taking a picture of one small item, try the milk jug trick!  Maybe your cat won't be able to get inside it!

Good luck!
phyllis


----------



## Scottydont (Mar 9, 2006)

I second Tom's recommendation on light bulbs from a camera shop. They were less expensive than what I spent on three different kinds at the BORG and Lowes.[)]

One of my cats does the same thing. If it's a box, bag or newspaper, she's either in it or on it!


----------

